# "A Life At Last" by Paul David



## savior (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I've been experiencing DP for about six years now. I actually started to feel a lot better two years ago, almost symptom free, but then the anxiety and stress got a hold of me once again, mainly because I was under a LOT of pressure at that time. My DP has been a constant hell for a while now because I was stupid enough to start researching it and looking for answers.

I just started reading a book called "A Life At Last" by Paul David, and I've finally found hope. It has made me realize SO much, and I'm not even halfway through. I think this book could be the real deal, something that could actually help. Has anyone read it? What did you guys think?

You can get the book at www.anxietynomore.co.uk


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

It's actually a really popular book on this site


----------

